# Hex reader in OSX?



## retrotron (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't really understand what I'm asking about, but it has something to do with a hex reader I think....if I want to look at a compiled program...I can use a hex reader and view the binary format (in hex values?)...is that right? I have no idea if I'm even asking the question right. Is there a hex reader like this in/for OSX?


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 18, 2004)

BBEdit has a "Hex Dump" feature that will dump any program in hexadecimal.

http://www.barebones.com/products/bbedit/index.shtml

If, however, you want to view assembly language mnemonics, better to use Apple's developer tools.


----------



## naodx (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12195

This should do what you want.


----------



## retrotron (Mar 19, 2004)

Great! Thanks! 

So let me make sure I understand this. The file is just binary stuff. A hex editor takes that binary stuff and creates a representation of it (in hex). That's what I see on the screen? And then when I edit those hex values and save the file, those values are converted back into binary in the original stuff? Is that how it works, or am I way off here?


----------



## rhg (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, that's how it works


----------



## Captain Code (Mar 19, 2004)

But unless you REALLY know what you're doing then the program would probably not work at all after changing stuff


----------



## retrotron (Mar 19, 2004)

Cool stuff!


----------



## gumse (Mar 20, 2004)

In terminal:
hexdump filename


----------

